# Is this how ibs is? I am confused...



## Kaur (Dec 20, 2018)

After a bit of research on IBS it is hard to tell if I do have IBS or it could be something else.

For the past 5 months I been having loose stools with undigested food, no pain, no bloating, and no gas involved. Also I only go at the normal time every day as I have when I had normal stools.

I have been tested for infection or bacteria causing diarrhea, celiac disease, h.pyori(for GERD), hyperthyroidism, and gallstones. Which all came back normal. My doctor says I have IBS.

Not only I been having loose stools, I been having tingling sensations in my left hand and foot, occasionally tingling on the left side of my face, head pressure on my left side, and muscle weakness. Just recently my muscles have been hurting on my left side.

All these conditions have led me to gain stress, anxiety, about 20 lbs weight loss, nausea, tons of burping/belching, and hair loss.

I was on pepcid for 25 days which only worsened my constant burping/belching. I am currently not taking pepcid, only taking a multivitamin and a vitamin d supplement.

The nutritionist advised that I go on a low FODMAP diet for 6 weeks and slowly reintroduce foods to see what I can handle. But I get nausea when I eat and it gets hard to swallow. Sometimes I get blurry vision as well. I am afraid that I won't make it if this continues. Either depression and anxiety or ibs might beat me till I find my happy place.

Is this what ibs is?


----------



## Kaur (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello, just a small update on my condition. I have recently started taking probiotics, 30billion, and hoping it would help my symptoms of loose stools.

It has been about 4 days since I started taking them and I notice my burping went down and I get hungry with no nausea. I am hoping that my stool will look more on the normal side and regain my energy back.

I plan on taking these probiotics long term and will be posting updates as frequently as I can.


----------



## Kaur (Dec 20, 2018)

I hope everyone is having a happy new year despite our issues and struggles with life.

Currently still taking the probiotic in the morning with my breakfast along with multivitamins and vitamins d supplements. I have notice small changes in my stool. It seems as if what I eat affects the color of the stool. For example if I eat chicken, my stool will be more brown than yellow.

It also came to my attention that I have not been eating enough calories per day to maintain a healthy weight which could be the reason why I have lost weight considerably.

Before I got sick I ate mainly junk food and when it came to main meals, I ate sparingly. This came to be when I had to lose weight back in 2008. I reduced my portions of food and kept it at that for years. Which lead to binge eating, which I am not proud of.

Since getting sick back in August 2018, I have stopped eating junk food and mainly ate what I was told to. Which was BRAT diet and then resume normal diet. Since I am used to small portions this only made me lose weight. I did abandoned the low FODMAP diet since it made me worse than my indian diet.

As of now I am trying to slowly increase my calorie intake by about 200 calories per week till I hit 2000.

If getting to a healthy weight helps my symptoms, it might be that I was not taking in enough nutrition for the past 10 years or so, which may have lead to my current condition. Hopefully I did not harm my body those past 10 years. There is no clear diagnosis on my condition. Hopefully after a counseling appointment and another appointment with my Primary physician there is a diagnosis.

Best wishes to all. Don't give up and hope things will be better in 2019.


----------

